# Can you water your garden too much?



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I have recently noticed my cucumber plants are turning yellow. On not sure why, but I'm wondering if it's because they got too much water? I'm not even sure if this is the correct forum, so if it's not, I apologize. 

Thanks

MDH

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

YES YOU CAN, legumes, tomatoes, potatoes and cukes get root rot if you water everyday.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

So how much should I water. I figured since it's been so hot and dry they needed it. If root rot started is it too late for them? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I water every other day for 20 minutes at dusk considering we don't get rain. Sometimes I'll go every two days. Many plants do better when they go through dry cycles(basically utilizing all moisture in the ground till its dry) between waterings.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

I water every other day in this heat and quite often less depending upon the soil moisture.

My tomatoes and cukes are mulched with straw so that holds the moisture in place.

I do NOT water the garden as I do not want to promote weed seed germination. I try and only water plants individually and it cuts down on cultivation time. I love those fireman type nozzles that you can get at Sams Club as they are the best I have ever used for anything because you can control flow and spray pattern like no other.

Back in the day, when I had a real garden, a 4cylinder Wisconsin to pump the water out of the pond and the garden grew great plants and weeds too.

Now, I do things on a much smaller scale and water just what I have to.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I got hit hard by powdery mildew a few years back, the Ortho guy at the nursery said it was because of the very hot, humid weather we'd had and watering in the evening, which he said promotes powdery mildew. He said to only water in the morning when it's real hot out. 

After I finally got rid of the powdery mildew, which took several years, burning the garden, not planting anything in the squash family for about four years, and even digging out and replacing about half the soil, I have no intention of doing any watering at all at night when it's hot and humid, Mother Nature does enough of that.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

That makes sense. I will be switching my watering times for sure. I definitely don't know about burning the garden but I could replace the soil. Again, I really appreciate the help! 

MDH

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Did you apply any feritlizer just before the yellowing occurred?
Leaves turning yellow is also a sign of too much fertilizer. AKA fertilizer burn.

Plants do better with less frequent and "deeper" waterings vs. daily watering with smaller amounts. I use a 55 gallon drum to catch the water from my roof and use that to water the garden, via gravity.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Aphid infestation might also be your problem. Turn the green leaves over and look for small lime green bugs, and I mean small!!


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Linda G. said:


> After I finally got rid of the powdery mildew, which took several years, burning the garden, not planting anything in the squash family for about four years, and even digging out and replacing about half the soil,


 
Black plastic left on all year does alot to burn up issues in the soil, including weed seeds.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

More water = more weeds.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I always check for leaf wilt or drooping to gauge watering, it would be best to contact the elevator or local co-op for info on crop problems. I have always found these dry spells really make my plants take off. I know tomatoes do not like over watering, cukes are delicate, and once u get that problem its not good. Thing is how much water all depends on soil texture and OM% then drainage is also a consideration. To many variables, what works for you might not work for another


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> I got hit hard by powdery mildew a few years back, the Ortho guy at the nursery said it was because of the very hot, humid weather we'd had and watering in the evening, which he said promotes powdery mildew. He said to only water in the morning when it's real hot out.
> 
> After I finally got rid of the powdery mildew, which took several years, burning the garden, not planting anything in the squash family for about four years, and even digging out and replacing about half the soil, I have no intention of doing any watering at all at night when it's hot and humid, Mother Nature does enough of that.


 Exactly right Linds. The best solution to watering melons and cukes in the garden is water at the base of the plant not on the leaves. Use a soaker hose or drip irrigation. Tomatoes are also very prone to black spot and should not be watered on the leaves and the plants should never be handled while wet.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

fathom this said:


> Tomatoes are also very prone to black spot and should not be watered on the leaves and the plants should never be handled while wet.


Dang, I never realized either of those things. I generally water straight down through the plant instead of trying to just get water at the base.

Also, I do my new growth cage tucking in the morning when it is cooler and there is often dew still on the plants.

I guess I need to switch things up.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've personally never had a problem with watering my garden to much. I water everyday, at least 20 minutes. As for not watering the leaves, I honestly heard just opposite, the water hitting the leaves is simulating natural rainfall, that's why I use the sprinkler. 


As for the weeds, lay down newspaper and just throw the grass clippings on top to keep it down. 

Now, the powdery mildew,, that will happen every once in a while with me, with no rhyme or reason, but I don't plant any type of squash anymore anyway. 

The cukes turning yellow?? Have you started to pick a few??? I've noticed through the years that as soon as I start picking some, it won't be long, they'll turn yellow and die in a couple weeks.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

We just started picking them last week. I planted burpless and they've already gotten huge cukes on them. I have cut the watering down to once a day in the morning. Now my pumpkins this year have sucked. Last year I got 6 pumpkins and this year they've barely grown. One plant actually got ripped out of the ground with that big storm we had the other day. I'm still learning this whole gardening thing. I really need to learn about proper soil composition and perhaps how to test it. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Watering leaves are fine in the morning as long as they dry quickly. You get your fungus by keeping it wet for long periods of time. Never do it in the evening going into the nite. The less it is wet, the less your problems.

Yes you can overwater your garden. Really depends on your soil type. Water just like your indoor plants, water deeply the let dry out a bit. Many plants don't like wet feet.

My FIL used to water his peppers every day. When they started to get ripe they would rot from the inside. Mine meanwhile only watered when dry came out great.


----------

